# fear of centering Bosch 1617EVSPK to mounting plate



## ja1n (Mar 1, 2013)

i read the sticky on centering but i am still confused. do i need a drill press. and i think i saw somewhere that the centering kit from Rousseau did not work with my Bosch 1617EVSPK. fear and trepidation. newbie. thanks. jan

ps Grizzly PT10432047 INSERT 9 X 12 is the plate i have.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jan, it is not difficult. I use a cordless DeWalt drill with no problems. I have installed 4 1617's with a Rousseau kit; you just have to get the right kit. I think there are 10 of them now. I will check and see which one you need tomorrow. You will also need a 45° V bit to chamfer the holes. I will get you some step by step photos and post them, they may not be up till next Wed. You can do this.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Jan,

This may help VIDEO — No–nonsense Router Table— Inset a Router Base Plate - Popular Woodworking Magazine


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Jan, I use the Rousseau kit and it works fine. The main thing to remember is the orientation of the router to the plate. Keep the starter pin to the front, and the router turned so you can easily reach all the controls. I marked the router base and the base plate as to their orientation to each other with a felt tipped pen. Then removed the router base plate. Then I marked with a transfer punch, but a nail would work, and drilled with a cordless drill. Don't forget the hole for the above table adjust. You can use the base plate to check your marks before drilling, just remember to turn the countersink side toward your new plate (easy mistake to make, believe me). I also have a Dewalt centering cone which would work just fine, although it would not be as easy to use as the Rousseau Kit. The Dewalt cone was cheap on Amazon, and came with 1 day shipping.


----------



## ja1n (Mar 1, 2013)

i also have been away. thanks for on going help. very much so. jan


----------



## ja1n (Mar 1, 2013)

mike,

i "googled" Rousseau kit but didn't find one for the 1617.. did see that a 1615 bosch was included. thanks jan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kit one installs with 4 metric screws or kit 4 installs with 3 SAE screws. I used kit 4 since it also works with PC 690 series routers. If you visit www.woodcraft.com and search for Rousseau with the model number shown in the chart it will take you to the correct kit.


----------



## ja1n (Mar 1, 2013)

maybe i should call woodcraft.com because i'm not "up to snuff"

Kit 4 fits: Porter Cable 100, 536, 630, 690, 691, 693 and 7529; Milwaukee 5615 and 5619


Kit 2 fits: DeWalt/Elu 3304; Hitachi TR12, M12V; Makita 3601, 3608; Ryobi 150, 151. 

Kit 3 fits: DeWalt/Elu DW 610; Milwaukee all models; Sears 315, 27504-5 and 27510-11. 

Kit 4 fits: Porter Cable 100, 536, 630, 690, 691, 693 and 7529; Milwaukee 5615 and 5619 

Kit 5 fits: Porter Cable 518, 520, 7518-19 and 7536-39. 

Kit 6 fits: Bosch 1550, 1611,1614, and 1615; DeWalt/Elu DW 624, 625, Elu 3337, 3338, and 3339; Freud FT2000. 

Kit 7 fits: Ryobi 600. 

Kit 8 fits: Ryobi 185; Sears 17504-6, 17445, 1730, 1749, and 17477. 

just hard to understand for me and kit 1 has no info. 

jan


----------



## ja1n (Mar 1, 2013)

maybe i have to use the metric. make a "bit" of sense a i guess bosch is german. 

Part # Manufacturer Router Model 
*Metric* 
39-0416 Bosch 
Dewalt/Elu 
Ryobi 1350, 1450, 1600-06, 1613, *1617, 1618*, 1619 
DW 614, 615, 621, Elu 2721 
3600, 3612, 3620, 3621 
500, 501, 600 (Pre-1993


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jan, kit #1 is listed for the 1617. Kit #4 will also work. Once you remove the sub base plate you will find both the kit #1 metric pattern and the kit #4 PC style pattern. You can use either one. I have used both methods.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Kind of like the picture below of a Bosch 1617 fixed base with the sub base plate removed.

earl


----------



## ja1n (Mar 1, 2013)

ya'll so much help. thanks a whole bunch. i'm getting my mind around it. nice pics. and mike thank you too for your time. jan


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

Necrothread!!!!

Thanks for the pics, I am trying to figure this crap out as well.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy to help Travis. When Mike first mentioned the PC 690 pattern to me a few years back--I took my sub-base off at least 3 times and couldn't see it. One or 2 of the screw holes was full of saw dust. Figured the picture would help other folks sometime.

earl


----------

